
BBC Producer: 2018 Douma Sarin attack was staged propaganda - equalunique
https://twitter.com/CarlZha/status/1096064617938268166
======
atombender
I flagged this because the claim seems to come from Sputnik, the Russian
government-owned news organization that's probably not a credible source.

If you google the headline, all the news articles are rt.com, sputniknews.com,
conspiracy blogs, etc. No mention anywhere else that I can find.

[https://news.google.com/search?q=Riam%20Dalati%20Douma%20att...](https://news.google.com/search?q=Riam%20Dalati%20Douma%20attack%20staged&hl=en-
US&gl=US&ceid=US%3Aen)

~~~
equalunique
It's fair to point out that pro-Russian media is reporting this. After all,
they were in Syria first, with the consent of Assad, so the west's recent
involvement in their affairs is seen as an encroachment, and thus stories
which help them in their agenda will be pushed.

Knowing that they are a state-run media source who spreads propaganda[0], do
you also flag news shared by the British Broadcasting Corporation (BBC)?

[0] [http://www.gizmodo.co.uk/2018/11/youtube-to-tag-bbc-
content-...](http://www.gizmodo.co.uk/2018/11/youtube-to-tag-bbc-content-as-
state-propaganda/)

------
TokyoKid
Basically everyone knew this, apart from US war mongers of course.

